# 9600 GT Video Card for sale and more



## RoRoYoBoat123

I have an old computer for sale at the moment, AMD Board, (MSI Platinum) 3.1 ghz Dual Core processor, 4 gigs of DDR2 Mem at 1066, a 9600 gt geforce video card made by kea2 512mb cache, The case has 2 front fans, 2 back fans and side panel, 750 watt PSU. only thing that needs replacing on the whole thing is a harddrive with OS and you are good to go. Idk price atm, offers work

HyperX Memory, 
KEA2 Video Card,
GPU= 75$
Mobo= 50$
PSU= 50$
Memory= 25$
Case= 25$
CPU= 25$
Total= 250$
I would rather sell as whole than to part it out. Everything beside harddrive will be cleaned set up, wires tied up and organized and ready to go before being shipped.  Heres pics.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Quoting the Buying/Selling rules:



> -You must list a sale price for every item.
> -A picture of the item(s) is required; in the picture, include a handwritten/typed note with your Computer Forum username and computerforum.com, or CF, written on the note. Read through the current listings for some examples.



Please edit your listing otherwise it will be removed.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

voyagerfan99 said:


> Quoting the Buying/Selling rules:
> 
> 
> 
> Please edit your listing otherwise it will be removed.



I will edit with pic tonight, sorry my camera was in the shop yesterday xD I will fix this as soon as possible


----------



## wolfeking

RoRoYoBoat123 said:


> I have an old computer for sale at the moment, AMD Board, (MSI Platinum) 3.1 ghz Dual Core processor, 4 gigs of DDR2 Mem at 1066, a 9600 gt geforce video card made by kea2 512mb cache, The case has 2 front fans, 2 back fans and side panel, 750 watt PSU. only thing that needs replacing on the whole thing is a harddrive with OS and you are good to go. Idk price atm, offers work


Pull up CPUz (x2) on the main page and the memory page. Also bring up GPUz and printscreen it. Then link that to photobucket (or similar) and link it here. That will help us a little more than the basic info that you have provided. Also, you can bring up notepad and type your username. That will aid until you get your camera back.


----------



## Benny Boy

wolfeking said:


> Pull up CPUz (x2) on the main page and the memory page. Also bring up GPUz and printscreen it. Then link that to photobucket (or similar) and link it here. That will help us a little more than the basic info that you have provided. Also, you can bring up notepad and type your username. That will aid until you get your camera back.


 I'm sure he'll do that.  Just as soon as you send him a hdd w / OS.


----------



## wolfeking

I didnt pay attention to that. I just thought that he didnt want to sell it with the HDD because of personal info or the sorts. 

So the question becomes is it IDE or SATA, and if SATA, is it SATAI or SATAII?

Sepcific model of processor? RAM brand? Case model? PSU make and Model?


----------



## wolfeking

whats the wattage of that PSU, what CPU does it have?
And, is that a crossfire capable motherboard? and if so, whats the setup? (x8/x8, x16/x4 or such).


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

wolfeking said:


> whats the wattage of that PSU, what CPU does it have?
> And, is that a crossfire capable motherboard? and if so, whats the setup? (x8/x8, x16/x4 or such).



http://www.google.com/products/cata...z0gHpoJygBw&ved=0CDIQ8wIwAg&biw=1259&bih=534# thats a link to the motherboard, 750 watt psu, AMD cpu, 3.1 ghz dual core I dont know exactly what series it was


----------



## linux992

I might be interested in the CPU if you could me the model and more info about it.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

linux992 said:


> I might be interested in the CPU if you could me the model and more info about it.


You only want the cpu? I'm really trying my best not to part it so much as sell it together


----------



## wolfeking

you will be better off parting it out.


----------



## linux992

RoRoYoBoat123 said:


> You only want the cpu? I'm really trying my best not to part it so much as sell it together


Alright not a big deal. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

wolfeking said:


> you will be better off parting it out.



I dont mind parting it out, its just with parting it out ill spend half of what I make on shipping instead of one big box packed with it all.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

still selling


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

This is the CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103896


----------

